# How many can I do?



## stodds12 (Oct 20, 2013)

I recently acquired an additional 30 plowing customers which brings me to a total of roughly 53 customers. I have a fairly tight route within 6 kilometres (Canadian)tymusic and all of which are residential single or double car city lots.

I'm looking into a backup truck now as this is my second year and am currently using a half ton GMC, but am wondering if I'm better off with a pull plow instead of a backup? For the guys that use them for residential's how much does it actually speed up productivity? I've done a lot of searches and for the most part its positive feedback but I'm looking for solid feedback on how much it increased your productivity per night. I know it depends on the operator as well but for example how fast can an average city sized double driveway take to clear out? 

Option A- buy a 3/4-1 ton truck/plow and run 2 trucks a more expensive option which I'm not really setup for at this point 

OR

Option B- Buy a pull plow for my half ton and gut it out until I can afford a bigger truck than use that as my primary 

If I were to buy a pull plow it would be a basic 7.5-8' plow probably Arctic just based on dealer availability and the size of my truck but what would you guys do? thanks for the help


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Are you talking about the Canadian made Arctic plow partner out of London Ontario.


----------



## stodds12 (Oct 20, 2013)

Yup have a few dealers fairly close in Nova Scotia


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I'd go the back up truck route, cause it is a 2nd truck so you got it if you need it cause of a breakdown(truck or plow) & you can use it to increse amout of work you can do, yes it involves a second guy if you need 2 trucks running at same time.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

You have the need, time to go sign you life away. Right now, a leftover 13 f250 or f350 reg cab and fisher xv2 can be found here in the states for around 35k. With good credit, and 4 or 5 grang down, you would probably be able to get zero percent financing, and a 5 year payment of 545 or so.

Nothing beats a new truck with a new plow when there's 18 inches on the way...then you can put the hired man in the old rig if need be.


----------



## stodds12 (Oct 20, 2013)

While a brand new truck/plow setup would be nice, I'm only 23 and I'm in the process of buying my first house (closes in 2 weeks) so I'm sure financing is probably out of the question unless it was a small loan say <10k.

I see a few 3/4 tons listed that are within my ball park and I'm thinking that's my best option.
Ideal setup would be to use the half ton as a backup/ light salter and a 3/4 with pull plow to do the brunt of my work.

For the guys who have used pull plows, how much time does it actually save you per driveway?


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't know yet i just got my drag plow off the truck this afternoon, excited to find out though.


----------

